# T12 lighting



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have a T12 twin bulb light fixture on my 90 gallon tank which is planted with low light plants. I' m having trouble finding replacement bulbs. The unit is about 15 years old. Is it time to upgrade? Is so, what should I get?

I have Beamworks LEDs on my 150 but they aren't bright enough for plants.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

you can put T8 bulbs in, if they don't start, you can install new starters...I had the same problem. The T8's that I put in started without having to buy new starters.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I was just looking at a Pet Solutions catalog and am completely confused by all the options.


----------



## bbortko (Nov 20, 2011)

T12s have been discontinued completely not just for aquariums. Not sure of specifics as to whether or not stores can still sell existing inventory but they are definitely no longer being made.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Look at walmart, they sell T12 plant bulbs and seem to work as my dad has them over a 55 planted tank.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

What do you recommend if I decide to replace my fixture? All Glass strip light, power compact, T5?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

T12 tubes are still being made. The fixtures have gone out of production. A 2 pack of 48" daylight tubes (6500K) goes for about $6 at Home Depot, and they are good for aquarium use, and will grow plants.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I guess I'm looking for a change; maybe something that will let me grow plants with higher light requirements and more choices in bulbs. I would like lighting that will grow plants and bring out the color of my fish.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

They are available at Orchard Supply also


----------



## JamesBrown89 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi,

T5 ho bulbs and a fixture I am going to pm you some places for you to read up on it and where you can shop online. 

Jimmy


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Thinking of going with T5s. The prices are reasonable and the units are sleek. (compared to my clunky T12 fixture)

Thanks Jimmy


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Got my new T5s yesterday and am very happy with them.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

T12 bulbs will be illegal to manufacture or import into the U.S. as of this month. It is a dead size, sadly.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

biglove said:


> T12 bulbs will be illegal to manufacture or import into the U.S. as of this month. It is a dead size, sadly.


This is what I thought as well. I think stores are allowed to sell out stock but not re-order.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Guess that validates my decision to switch


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mambee said:


> Guess that validates my decision to switch


What did you buy exactly?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Odyssea 48" twin T-5s. I have a 90 gallon with mostly low light plants. I would have liked to have gone LED, but I don't think that there are any LED fixtures that will support plants for a reasonable price. I think I paid $60 with free shipping. How can you beat that price?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mambee said:


> Odyssea 48" twin T-5s. I have a 90 gallon with mostly low light plants. I would have liked to have gone LED, but I don't think that there are any LED fixtures that will support plants for a reasonable price. I think I paid $60 with free shipping. How can you beat that price?


Yeah...I have what you have except mine is the quad. Works great. Upgrading to LED soon tough because mine is almost a year old and the bulbs are needing replaced. Should have bought the LED to begin with.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

What are you upgrading to?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mambee said:


> What are you upgrading to?


Beamswork 48" reef bright LED fixture. Just bought it tonight. $115 freight included. Can't wait.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Let me know how you like it. I'm beginning to realize that I have traditionally under illuminated my tanks. I regret that I didn't get the Reef Bright LEDs for my 150 instead of the Freshwater Bright. The Freshwater Brights have the equivalent brightness of 2 standard flourescents. This seems relatively dim compared to what others on this site are using.

I guesss I'll upgrade in a few years when my lawnmower (Uara) goes to the big tank in the sky and I can add some live plants to my 150.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mambee said:


> Let me know how you like it. I'm beginning to realize that I have traditionally under illuminated my tanks. I regret that I didn't get the Reef Bright LEDs for my 150 instead of the Freshwater Bright. The Freshwater Brights have the equivalent brightness of 2 standard flourescents. This seems relatively dim compared to what others on this site are using.
> 
> I guesss I'll upgrade in a few years when my lawnmower (Uara) goes to the big tank in the sky and I can add some live plants to my 150.


Yeah....still trying to find the alternative to metal halide lighting. Until I bought my first halide unit I had not a clue what a properly lit tank will do for aesthetics.


----------



## the blur (Oct 4, 2010)

Although you can still find T12's, they are really extinct. low light, high wattage.
T8's were in for a while.
T5's and LED are the way to go now.

the ballast are usually specific for the lamp.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

My new T-5 fixture has 2 6,500k bulbs. I like the brightness but the colors of my fish are a little muted. If I decide to swap out one of the bulbs, which type will make my fish more colorful.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mambee said:


> My new T-5 fixture has 2 6,500k bulbs. I like the brightness but the colors of my fish are a little muted. If I decide to swap out one of the bulbs, which type will make my fish more colorful.


You can add a actinic in place of one of the 6500k bulbs or you can get two 50/50 bulbs. I just took off my quad t5 and it had two actinic plus a 6500k and a 10000k. The fixture had two ballasts so if I chose I could use just two bulbs at a time. Both the 6500k and actinic and the 10000k and actinic looked very good.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Did you get your Beamworks unit?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

if you want good colour rendition, get tubes that have a high CRI (Colour Rendition Index) number. Sunlight has a CRI of 100 and the closer to that number your tubes are the more accurately and completely they will render colours. Not all tubes of a particular Kelvin temp will be the same, even from the same manufacturer. There are hundreds of tubes out there.The CRI will be on the box/wrapper or the tube or both.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mambee said:


> Did you get your Beamworks unit?


Yep....and I like it. Not as bright as my quad t5HO but I will order another to make up for it. The colors on the fish look really good. There is another thread here where I posted some before and after pics last night. I will try and do the same here after while.


----------

